# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Search And Rescue

## Dundee

Another successful mission by the team in our rugged Ruahines. :Have A Nice Day: 

I can't understand why the party never noticed him missing till the road end,we were taught to watch out for tail end Charlie. :Wtfsmilie: 


Heres the report:

On 4 July 2013 a 76 yr old local man went for a day walk in the lower
Ruahines near Dannevirke with a tramping club.

After reaching their hut destination they started to make their way back to
the roadend.

The man had gone ahead alone and when about halfway back lost the track. He
became disoriented and could not find his way back to it.

Realising he was lost he remained where he was and called out to his
companions without success.

The main group did not realise the man was missing until they had returned to
the roadend.

Search and Rescue were called while a small group returned to look for the
man.

The Palmerston North rescue helicopter was dispatched arriving on scene just
after nightfall.

The man was quickly located by night vision goggles and attempts were made to
direct his companions to his location.

Unfortunately the helicopter had to leave the area due to deteriorating
weather and the mans companions were not able to make contact.

While they walked out Search and Rescue members from Tararua and Palmerston
North were called out, arriving in the area at about 10pm.

The weather had cleared by this time allowing the helicopter to return to the
area where the crew again quickly located the man and were able to direct the
search teams to his location.

The man was found in good health and was walked out.

He had good clothing for a day walk but no overnight gear.  He had a compass
with him but only a Park Map instead of a Topographical one. He had no means
of communication other than a whistle. His only light source was a pen-light
torch which although not very helpful for navigating through bush was readily
able to be seen through night vision goggles.

This is a good example of why people should be prepared for the worst
whenever they venture into the outdoors. One must be fully geared up and
prepared to spend a night out in the bush even if only a day trip was
planned.

People should not wander off from their party by themselves and should carry
adequate means of communication, either a Personal Locator Beacon, a Mountain
Radio or as a last resort a cellphone if they are lucky enough to have
coverage in their area.

----------


## Toby

Couldnt the heli crew mark the spot via gps and send the ground team the co ords? Good to see old.g ys in the bush still.

----------


## Nibblet

My understanding from the report Dundee is he went ahead of the group so they expected to meet up with him at the road end?



> The man had gone ahead alone and when about halfway back lost the track. He
> became disoriented and could not find his way back to it

----------


## Dundee

> My understanding from the report Dundee is he went ahead of the group so they expected to meet up with him at the road end?


You are correct Nibblet,at least hes home now  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee he was lead scout not tail end charlie.  76 and ahead of the party.  Bloody good on him.  I intend to be still out there at that age but hope to never cause LandSAR to have to come looking for me.

----------


## sakokid

well at least it had a happy ending... sometimes it doesn't as we all know. I reckon carry a beacon. they are getting smaller and smaller, and less expensive now. but use it wisely which most people do, not just because you are tired and cant be fagged to hoof it back.

----------


## 308

A good conclusion - SAR are some of the unsung heroes of this country

----------


## Spook

As usual, in every group of people there is one that wants to do things different...I hope the silly ol' prick learnt a lesson from his being different to the others...nothing like a cold arse night in the bush to adjust one's mental state of mind...maybe next time they will use the "walking school bus" method.

----------


## Dundee

They have a few down in VC's land too :Grin: 

In a separate incident, the Nelson Marlborough Rescue Helicopter was called to a hunter who had become injured near Takaka in heavy bush about 1am today (Sat).

The man, who was hunting with a companion, had slipped on the terrain and injured his shoulder, a rescue helicopter spokesperson said.

The pair attempted to make their way out however became slightly disoriented in the dark and called for help.

The helicopter used specialist night vision goggles and a thermal imaging camera to find the men.

Both were safely winched aboard the helicopter and the injured man was taken to Nelson Hospital, the spokesperson said.

----------


## Rushy

LandSAR do bloody good work Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> LandSAR do bloody good work Dundee.


Absolutely Rushy, I have been involved in a few, the locals were talking about the old fulla in the Ruahines and if they  got the local guys that know the area there would of been no search and rescue as we would of found him before the chopper was neaded

----------


## Rushy

Highly likely but the coordination would probably be a bit less.

----------


## Neckshot

> Highly likely but the coordination would probably be a bit less.


Yep rushy your right the two guys who would have gone up for him would of pulled up in there utes and said you take left ill take right see you at the junction..................,just a bit quicker but all could of been avoided with some basic planning ppppp's.The old timer is safe and sound now and might keep to tramping around the botanical gardens from now on :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Another mission up there

Title: Search underway for missing trampers

A Police search and rescue operation is underway in the Ngamoko Range (in the
Ruahine Ranges) after a group of trampers activated their emergency locator
beacon yesterday (Sunday, 7 July) morning.

Police were notified of the beacon activation by the Rescue Coordination
Centre and took over the search operation yesterday evening for the group of
five trampers who are believed to be members of the New Plymouth Tramping
Club.

Search Coordinator Sergeant Bill Nicholson says: "We deployed a team
yesterday evening but the high winds and rain made the search difficult. We
have re-deployed teams at first light today and we believe that the group may
be near the Puriri stream as this is where the beacon is polling from."

The group of five aged between 30-63, are believed to be experienced
trampers, however with the inclement weather and difficult location, shelter
may be an issue.

"The three search teams deployed today are made up of LANDSAR volunteers and
they are currently honing in on the beacon's signal," says Sergeant
Nicholson.

----------


## Neckshot

> Another mission up there
> 
> Title: Search underway for missing trampers
> 
> A Police search and rescue operation is underway in the Ngamoko Range (in the
> Ruahine Ranges) after a group of trampers activated their emergency locator
> beacon yesterday (Sunday, 7 July) morning.
> 
> Police were notified of the beacon activation by the Rescue Coordination
> ...


Do you remember what I said to you in the car as we left my house?.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Do you remember what I said to you in the car as we left my house?.


"No man touching?"

----------


## Dundee

> Do you remember what I said to you in the car as we left my house?.


Was it "I wouldn't mind nailing her in the scrub" :Psmiley:    ???

----------


## Neckshot

> Was it "I wouldn't mind nailing her in the scrub"   ???


as the squalls came in I mentioned it would be easy to get lost up there today!!. the scrub one was later :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

yea it was a friggen nasty day up there for sure :Thumbsup:  Had some venny tonight its in the cooking section....Cheers man

----------


## Neckshot

> yea it was a friggen nasty day up there for sure Had some venny tonight its in the cooking section....Cheers man


sweet mate.

----------


## Dundee

8/7/13   Another good rescue from the previous report..


Title: Trampers located by search team

A LANDSAR team has now located a group of trampers after they activated their
emergency locator beacon yesterday in the Ngamoko Range.

The group was located by a search team just before 12 noon today by the
Puriri Stream.

The trampers and search team will be winched out from the range as the
terrain is too difficult for vehicles to enter.

"The weather conditions are not great at the moment but we aim to winch them
out as soon as it is safe to do so," Search Coordinator Sergeant Bill
Nicholson.

"Initial observations suggest the trampers are all ok but they will seen by
medical professionals once they are winched out."

----------


## Dundee

On that same shitty sunday on the 7th July another rescue.

At 4:25pm on Sunday the 7th July 2013 Police received a call for assistance
from a 71 year old female from Katikati.  The female had set off on a 1hr
loop bush walk from the Aongatete Lodge in Katakati at 2pm before mistakenly
leaving the track and getting lost in dense bush. She was equipped for a day
tramp with adequate clothing and had registered her self as being on the
track at the lodge before departing.

She was able to maintain intermittent cell phone coverage with Police. Police
Search and Rescue staff and local Land SAR staff were sent to the Aongatete
Lodge. The Trust Power Tect Rescue helicopter with a Police SAR member and
Paremedic  as crew were sent to the area.

At approximately 6:15pm the helicopter team spotted the victims cell phone
light in the bush. She was found to be 1.5km's from the lodge, and was well
off the track. Her location was relayed to the Land SAR ground teams at the
lodge and two teams were deployed into the bush to extract her. She was
located by the ground teams at 8:15pm and was found to be in good health.
After being given a warm drink and some warm dry clothing she was able to
walk out of the bush with the Land SAR staff.

This incident highlights the importance of being adequately equipped before
setting out in NZ's native bush and how easy it can be to get lost. The lost
party in this instance did everything right. She alerted people as to her
intentions by registering herself at the lodge. She was adequately equipped
and monitored her cell phone usage ensuring battery longevity. She followed
instructions and stayed in one place before using the cell phone screen light
to alert the helicopter to her position.

Police and Land SAR volunteers are very happy that this incident had a happy
outcome.

----------


## Dundee

Another fulla from  Dvagas  lost out there tonight the search has been called off cause of the shit weather,give me a ring Neckshot?

----------


## Pengy

Do you know why the trampers in Ngamoko range activated the beacon?

----------


## Dundee

> Do you know why the trampers in Ngamoko range activated the beacon?


Sorry Pengy I have deleted the last 3 days reports that I haven't posted. Were told they were from the New Plymouth trampimg club.

----------


## veitnamcam

Its a epidemic!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Do you know why the trampers in Ngamoko range activated the beacon?


yes............stupidity.

----------


## Dundee

Still no word on the local guy.........bit of a worry

----------


## Pengy

You know something about that one Neckshot?  I would be interested to hear the story if there is one to tell.
Going by the short put up by Dundee, it doesnt sound like it was life threatening. Hope fully not another case of "I pay taxes so Iam entitled to a helicopter ride if I get tired/late "

----------


## Dundee

Not good news.

Title: Body recovered in Dannevirke

Dannevirke Police can confirm that a body has been recovered near the
property of missing man William Kerry Power.

A Police SAR team discovered the body, which is believed to be that of a male
around 10am today.

Mr Power's family have been advised and formal identification processes along
with a post mortem will take place shortly.

ENDS

NOTE: Mr Power's family have requested privacy and ask that news media do not
contact them.

----------


## Dundee

"Makarora River - Wanaka"
Wanaka Police Search and Rescue in conjunction with Wanaka Land Search and
Rescue and Wanaka Coast Guard are currently involved in a search for a
missing 63 year old male who went fly fishing at the mouth of the Makarora
River yesterday.

The missing person is Ken Copeland from Wanaka who wnet fly-fishing alone and
didn't return home when he had  arranged yesterday afternoon.  Family
members raised the alarm and a search was activated last night.  A
'tracking' team was deployed along with a helecopter with night vision
equipment.

A fly fishing back-pack and Labrador dog belonging to Mr Copeland were found
on a gravel island at the mouth of the Makarora River early this morning,
along with a set of footprints leading into the water where the main river
flow goes into the lake.

The search continued today with an extensive aerial and shore line search
being conducted this morning, with no further signs discovered of Mr
Copeland.

A boat with sonar equipment has also been deployed, focusing its search at at
the mouth of the Makarora River where it meets Lake Wanaka.

Senior Constable Mike Johnston said that it looks like Mr Copeland has wadded
into the water and onto a terrace off the gravel island that boarders the
main river flow and the head of the lake.

All indications are that he has slipped off the edge of the terrace and into
the flow of the river and into the head of the lake.

----------


## Rushy

That does not sound good Dundee.

----------


## Neckshot

poor bugger is gone burgers mate.I hope he was locked onto a big trout RIP.

----------


## Dundee

Great result SAR :Thumbsup: 

"Opunake search and rescue operation — missing woman found"


A 24-year-old woman who was reported missing near Opunake yesterday (Monday,
2 September) afternoon has now been found.



Search Coordinator, Senior Constable Jeff McGrath says: "Teams searched
through the night for the woman and she was located in a coastal cave by a
family member at approximately 8am this morning."



The woman was taken to a family member's house where she is receiving medical
treatment by St Johns Ambulance staff. It appears the woman has mild
hypothermia.



"Taranaki Police want to thank everyone involved in the search including the
woman's family and friends, Land SAR volunteers, Police search and rescue
staff, Palmerston North Rescue Helicopter staff, and Taranaki Community
Rescue Helicopter staff," says Senior Constable McGrath.

----------


## Dundee

"Marine search and rescue exercise — Castlepoint, Saturday 7 September,
2013"


A marine search and rescue (SAR) exercise is scheduled to take place this
Saturday 7 September, between Castlepoint and Akitio (weather permitting).

The exercise will commence at 10am and conclude around 3pm. The scenario will
be based on a sinking runabout vessel with 4 people on board.

Those taking part will include Police search and rescue personnel from
Central and Wellington Districts, the Rescue Coordination Centre (RCCNZ),
commercial fishermen from Castlepoint and Akitio, representatives from South
Wairarapa boating clubs, and two locally based helicopters. A Coastguard
fixed wing aircraft from the Hawke's Bay will also be deployed.

Approximately 40 people will be involved in the exercise.

Boaties operating in the Castlepoint/Akitio area can expect to hear some
radio activity on marine channels 18, 2, and 3.

The exercise will provide an opportunity for the various SAR assets to work
together and test out practised search and rescue procedures and techniques.

----------


## Vapour

Auckland SAR looking for new recruits
Adventure Magazine |

----------


## Dundee

"Police launch search for missing backpacker "
Police have launched a search for a 28-year-old male backpacker who was last
seen on Sunday 22 September, 2013 at National Park, Ruapehu.

The man is a Chinese National and was travelling on his own around the North
Island. He was staying at accommodation in National Park when he went for a
walk on some local tracks on the Sunday.

Police were notified of his disappearance by the owners of the accommodation
at around 12 noon today and have been searching for the man since.

“Police understand that the man went for a walk unprepared for the
conditions. We are very concerned for his wellbeing, especially with the
inclement weather setting in,” said Constable Aaron Owen, Search
Coordinator.

Six search teams made up of Ruapehu LandSAR staff and Police staff from
Turangi, Taupo, and Taumarunui have been searching for the man today and will
continue into the night. A search and rescue dog is also helping with the
search.

ENDS

----------


## Rushy

That sounds as though it could end with tears Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> That sounds as though it could end with tears Dundee.


All good Rushy

Great work by SAR and police

"Missing backpacker found alive"
Police searching for the backpacker missing in the National Park area have
now found him.

A search team found the man just after 1pm today on the outskirts of National
Park.


Next notification was this. He's a lucky barstard thats for sure.


"Update 2 — Missing backpacker located"
The 28-year-old backpacker found early this afternoon by a search team has
now be taken to Taumarunui Hospital for assessment.

A search team found the man just after 1pm today on the outskirts of National
Park. He was flown out of the bush by an Air Force Iroquois helicopter and
taken back to the search headquarters.

He had been out in the elements for three nights and is suffering from
exhaustion and the cold temperatures.

“The search team that found the man were relieved to find him alive and I
want to thank everyone involved in the search for their tremendous efforts.
There were some moments where the weather looked like it was going to pack up
but thankfully it held and we were able to locate the man,” said Sergeant
Colin Wright, Search Coordinator.

The services of Victim Support are being offered to the man.

“This incident highlights the importance of being prepared before you go
into the bush. Never ever enter the bush without suitable and durable
clothing and equipment.

“Always let someone know of your plans, even if it is the proprietors of
where you are staying — especially the timings and tracks you are taking.

“Do you research and find out about the area you are going to explore and
especially the weather forecast, and if you are not an experienced tramper
don’t go for a challenging track, take one that is more on your experience
level.

“Also a personal locater beacon can be a lifesaver and it means that we can
find you a lot sooner. No one wants to get a call from Police saying that
their loved one is missing out in the bush. It’s all about being prepared
and making informed decisions,” said Mr Wright.

ENDS

----------


## Rushy

Great outcome Dundee.  Those SAR people are all heroes in my mind

----------


## Pengy

A lucky man indeed. Our local SAR group recently bought a few acr plb units to hire out at a very reasonable cost to trampers etc. We are putting posters up in local backpackers and I-site to get people aware of them. Hopefully people will spend a few $$ and help make SAR`s job easier in the event.

----------


## Dundee

I think this next one should be titled Search and Destroy but that's just my opinion.


Police search for man in Wainuiomata"
At around 8.40am this morning a 32-year-old male has failed to stop for
Police.

After a short pursuit he has abandoned the stolen vehicle he was driving and
fled on Coast Road in Wainuiomata.

12 units responded, including a dog handler, and are now searching the remote
area.

"Police are aware that the male has access to firearms so are taking every
precaution" says Senior Sergeant Steve Braybrook.

"We are up in the bush at the moment searching for the male. Anyone who sees
a tall, caucasian male, of thin build, wearing a light coloured shirt and
dark trousers in the area should not approach him and immediately contact
Police".

----------


## Dundee

"Farmer saved by personal locator beacon"


Palmerston North Police Search and Rescue were alerted by the Rescue
Coordination Centre NZ (RCCNZ) yesterday evening (14 January, 2014) of beacon
activation in the Pohangina Valley.

A 75-year-old farmer had been out the back of his farm rounding up stray
sheep in steep gorgy terrain when he suffered a medical issue.

He activated his beacon which was then reported to the RCCNZ who sent the
Palmerston North Rescue Helicopter into the area to try to locate him.

They then alerted SAR to provide teams as a back-up if the helicopter was not
successful.

While the helicopter was able to locate the general area of the activation
they could not pin-point exactly where the signal was coming from due to the
steep terrain and dense bush.

A SAR volunteer went onto the area with a hand-held direction finder and
located him 100m down in a creek at the bottom of the gorge.

He was treated and winched into the helicopter for transport to hospital.

Had he not been found when he was, his situation could have become very dire.

This is yet another example of how useful personal locator beacons can be
when working in the outdoors.  If he had not had the beacon and activated it
in his life threatening situation it might have been hours before he was
reported missing and the task of searching for him in the dark and difficult
terrain would have been extremely problematic.

Police want to stress how valuable a personal locator beacon can be for all
types of outdoor activities, be it at work on a farm, recreational
activities in the bush or hills, and at sea.

Andy Brooke – O/C Palmerston North Police SAR

----------


## sako75

He may receive a hefty bill for the fancy ride but he is still here to talk about it. Great result

----------


## Rushy

Good outcome

----------


## SiB

Forgive my ignorance on this, but is it usual that the rescued party is invoiced the cost of the chopper? Not that I'd begrudge it if I'd been in deep doo-doo

----------


## Rushy

No I don't think it is if it is a genuine emergency.

----------


## Dundee

Another SAR in the Tararuas.

"Preparation is key for hunters and trampers after men rescued"

Manawatü Police want to remind hunters and trampers that preparation is vital before heading into the bush after a hunting group of five men and their four dogs had to be air-lifted from the Northern Tararua Ranges in the Mangahao area yesterday afternoon (28 April, 2014).

Police were advised at around 1:15pm yesterday by one of the men after they managed to find cell phone coverage. A search and rescue operation was launched with support from Horowhenua SAR volunteers and the Palmerston North Rescue Helicopter.

"The group, aged in their late teens to early 50s, did have a GPS device and were well acquainted with the area; however they were woefully ill-prepared and did not have an emergency locator beacon which is a life-saving piece of equipment," says Sergeant Andy Brooke, Manawatü SAR coordinator.

The group had entered the area from Tokomaru Valley Road and walked to the Mangahao River on the afternoon of Saturday 26th of April, 2014. At the time the weather was fine and the group crossed the river and walked through the bush to their campsite.

Overnight the weather deteriorated and when they returned to the river they could not cross as the river had swollen to dangerous levels. They then attempted to climb towards the Burn Hut loop track to find a route to get them out of the area.

"The group spent the Sunday night out in the open and huddled together as the weather deteriorated further. They had become trapped in dense bush and were unable to make their own way out.

"All members of the group were under-equipped to handle a change in plans when the elements deteriorated and did not carry any form of shelter or weather appropriate clothing to spend a night out in the bush." 

The Palmerston North Rescue Helicopter located the group who were very difficult to locate from the air in the dense bush. The men and their dogs were then winched out and taken to a safe location.

All members of the exhausted party were suffering from varying degrees of mild hypothermia.

"The men and their dogs were very lucky and this situation once again highlights the need to be prepared for emergencies and have alternate plans when venturing into the outdoors, whether it is into the hills or on the water.

"Cell phones should not be relied upon as a means of emergency communication. People should consider taking an emergency locater beacon or a radio hired from the Mountain Radio Service," says Sergeant Brooke.

----------


## Pengy

It sure can turn to shit quick out there. Go prepared for the worst, hope for the best.

----------


## ebf

Saw this on stuff tonight

Injuries after quad bike crash - dominion-post | Stuff.co.nz

Passed a guy waiting next to a quad at the summit of Akatarawa yesterday morning around 9:30, on my way to Kiwi39. Hopefully this has a good outcome.

----------


## Dundee

Cheers EBF another rescue in the wAIKATO yesty to

----------


## Vapour

YSAR Training 

American teens tackle Kiwi bush - national | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Pengy

That is a great way to fundraise for the group. If I know Barry and his girls, they wont make it easy for the visitors  :Wink:

----------


## Vapour

Lost Farmer found by a good search dog team - highly valuable asset
Police praise lost farmer's quick-thinking | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Spook

> Lost Farmer found by a good search dog team - highly valuable asset
> Police praise lost farmer's quick-thinking | Stuff.co.nz


Same farmer had to go back into the bush yesterday to try and remove stock, failed, so has to go back in today...he is getting to know that area pretty good now.

----------


## Dundee

"Climbing accident - Mt Ruapehu - Central"







At about 1030hrs this morning 17th July 2014 a small group of climbers were climbing on the Pinnacle Ridge, Whakapapa when one of the party took a fall on ice and slid approximately 300 metres in an area known as Grand Gully.

Whakapapa Ski Patrol attended to the 25 year old male climber who received serious head injuries as a result of the fall and he was subsequently airlifted to Waikato Hospital by the Westpac Rescue Helicopter.

At the same time a search and rescue was initiated for a female member of the same climbing party who became stuck on the top of the Pinnacles and was unable to continue.

Taupos' Greenlea Rescue Helicopter was utilised to deploy a RARO (Ruapehu Alpine Rescue Organisation) team to the area to extract the 23 year old female. 

She was retrieved unharmed and without further incident.

The group were well equipped and experienced and weather conditions were fine at the time.

At this stage there is no further information in relation to the injured climber.

----------


## Dundee

"Overdue trampers in the Tararua Ranges - Wairarapa - Wellington"

A search for two overdue trampers has been initiated by Wairarapa Search and Rescue in the area of Totara Flats in the Tararua Forest Park.

The two women, aged 40 and 60 (mother and daughter), left Mt. 

Holdsworth carpark at about 9am on Sunday 3rd August.  They intended to walk to the Waiohine Gorge Road end via Totara Flats using the Department of Conservation track that negiotates this area. 

There has been heavy rain in the Tararua's (as much as 150 mm).  The two women are not equipped for an overnight stay.  The track is well serviced by bridges but rivers in the area are flooded.  They failed to reach Waiohine Gorge Road end where they were due to be picked up at 5.30pm.  It is about a 17km walk from Holdsworth Lodge to the Waiohine Gorge Road end.

Two search teams were deployed into the park to look for the women at 10.30pm.  Heavy rain is continuing to fall in the area.  It is hoped that the search teams will locate the women on the track or in the shelter of Totara Flats Hut.

If they are found, it is intended that the two women and the search team will be flown out after daylight.

The Incident Control Point for the search is the Wairarapa Search and Rescue base situated at Hood Aerodrome.

----------


## Dundee

They have been found safe.

----------


## ebf

Very little chance of them having made it out down to Waiohine yesterday, hopefully they did the sensible thing and went to a hut...

Can't understand how someone would plan that route with the forecast we had for this weekend  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

"Missing Person - Levin - Levin - Central"

Manawatu Police are currently searching for Tony Winslade aged 42.  Tony was last seen leaving an address in Takaro, Palmerston North, on Sunday 26 October 2014 at 0930hrs.
Winslade indicated to associates that he had intended to go hunting, Police are investigating a possible sighting of Winslade in the Otaki Forks area of the Tararua Forest Park on 26 October.  Police are concerned for Winslades' safety and would like to hear from Winsalde or anyone who has information that may assist in locating him.

Anyone with information can contact the Palmerston North Police on 06 351-3600.

----------


## Dundee

Body found. :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> Body found.


Good.result but sad.

----------


## Dundee

"Missing Tramper - Tararua Forest, Otaki Forks - National Alerts"

MEDIA RELEASE. SEARCH AND RESCUE OPERATION. 2300hrs Thursday 18/12/2014 Manawatu Police and Local LANDSAR volunteers are currently looking for David Schopf, a missing tramper in the Tararua Forest Park, Otaki Forks area. 

He is a 21 year old male from Austria. Wearing black pants, blue windbreaker jacket, brown hiking boots, and a yellow and black beanie. 

Also carrying a large black and grey tramping pack. 

Described as having blond short hair. Schopf was last seen at Waitewaewae Hut in the Tararua Forest Park at approximately 1.30pm Wednesday 17th December 2014. 

He has become separated from his tramping party between Waitewaewae Hut and Parawai Lodge, Otaki Forks. Police would like to hear from anyone who may have sighted this person. 

There are some concerns for his safety. Please call police on 063513600 with any information after 0700hrs Friday 19th December 2014 Manawatu Police Search and Rescue - Constable Mark GILBERD.

----------


## Dundee

Another great result team :Thumbsup: 

"Missing tramper located safe and well"

The missing Austrian tramper, David Schopf has now been located.

Just before 6pm today an aerial search located David approximately five kilometres down river from the Waitewaewae Hut.

The helicopter that conducted the aerial search, an NZ Airforce NH90, winched David out from the bush.

David was flown to Levin and is currently speaking to officers.

Police want to thank everyone who was involved in the search.

----------


## sakokid

It's good when they get them.......alive.

----------


## tararua

Glad this guy made it out.

I get motion sickness pretty easy, my ride in nh90 went great. When they started doing low flying maneuvers over the ridges I felt a bit uneasy but still didn't lose my lunch kudos to the pilot.

Also being a 10 ton machine it has a lot of downdraft and noise. I recommend lugging around some ski goggles and earmuffs with your PLB for the next time you compound fracture and need the kerosene taxi.

----------


## Dundee

> Glad this guy made it out.
> 
> I get motion sickness pretty easy, my ride in nh90 went great. When they started doing low flying maneuvers over the ridges I felt a bit uneasy but still didn't lose my lunch kudos to the pilot.
> 
> Also being a 10 ton machine it has a lot of downdraft and noise. I recommend lugging around some ski goggles and earmuffs with your PLB for the next time you compound fracture and need the kerosene taxi.


I would of happily jumped in the chopper for the team you lucky bugger.

----------


## sako75

A couple of weekends ago. at this height they start to break a few branches off.
Photo taken on a phone without zoom

----------


## Thirdguy

Rescued Auckland trampers 'totally unprepared' | Stuff.co.nz
Muppets

----------


## Thirdguy

Especially love the part that they thought a 16km hike would take 2 hours...

----------


## Dundee

> Rescued Auckland trampers 'totally unprepared' | Stuff.co.nz
> Muppets


I hope the bastards get the bill from the rescue.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I hope the bastards get the bill from the rescue.


+1

----------


## 308

Me too

It costs nothing to name and shame them surely

----------


## Ranger 888

You will notice recurring themes in these search reports: party splits up; no intentions lodged; inadequate gear; no map; no means of communications; failure to seek advice; poor planning; not being prepared for a night out in the scrub, etc. Yet  these events will keep on happening, because people don't learn from the mistakes of others. As a park ranger (40 years) and a SAR Adviser to the Police (27 years) I took part in over 250 SAR operations, and the causes were always one (or more) of those on the list above. You hoped that people would learn from their mistakes, but I recall one party leader who we rescued 3 times! What totally annoyed me though were lengthy searches for people who "disappeared" deliberately. A woman left footprints heading into the tide on a west coast beach, and a pile of her clothing was found nearby, and a long difficult search ensued. She was discovered much later alive and well, living in Sydney. Seems she was having relationship difficulties! A big shout out for LANDSAR- like volunteer firefighters, they are ordinary people doing an extraordinary job!

----------


## Dundee

"Search for missing hunter continues"

Search and Rescue teams from Wellington, Manuwatu, Horowhenua and the Wairarapa are continuing their search for missing hunter 28 year old Timothy Cleghorn today. Cleghorn, also known as Timothy Aicken, has not returned from a hunting trip after leaving his home Wednesday night. 

It is believed that Mr Cleghorn has his dog with him, a tan bull mastiff with a chain around its neck. Mr Cleghorn is described as white, of skinny build and is believed to be wearing a white t-shirt and green camouflage pants. Today's search will continue through difficult terrain in the Akatarawa Saddle down through to the Waikanae Valley. 

Ten teams are part of the search along with the assistance of a local 4WD club. 

Searchers will also be door-knocking along Akatarawa Road to see if any residents have spotted him. Anyone with any information or sightings of Mr Cleghorn is asked to contact Wellington Police on (04) 381 2000 and ask to speak with Sergeant Anthony Harmer.

----------


## Dundee

"Missing Hunter Found Safe and Well"

Missing hunter, Timothy Cleghorn, has been found safe and well and does not require any medical attention. 

Senior Sergeant, Anthony Harmer, of Wellington Police would like to thank the Wellington, Wairarapa, Manawatu and Horowhenua Land Search and Rescue teams for their assistance. 

Senior Sergeant, Harmer, reminds people that venturing out on hunting or tramping activities to make sure someone knows your plans, check the weather, know your limitations and to make sure you're well prepared for the conditions.

----------


## Roddy

> well at least it had a happy ending... sometimes it doesn't as we all know. I reckon carry a beacon. they are getting smaller and smaller, and less expensive now. but use it wisely which most people do, not just because you are tired and cant be fagged to hoof it back.


Mis read this and thought it said "I reckon carry bacon"  I thought yeah, that would work!

----------


## Dundee

"Missing 70 year old female - North shore - National Alerts"

  Police Search and Rescue are presently looking for a missing person, named.


Ann Sharp
Female Cauc
aged 70 years.
5'2" on slim build
Wearing Black clothing, not carrying anything.

Missing from an address on  Glade Lane, Birkenhead is Ann Sharp.   She is quite mobile and was seen running down into Le Roy Bush Reserve close to her address around 5.20pm. 

Ann takes medication for depression and suffers from dementia.  She apparently is suffering from delusions and may well hide from people who she thinks are following her or looking for her.

Last seen wearing, Black Pants and Black Jacket. 

The public are advised check their properties in the immediate area and to contact police if any persons fitting Ann Sharps description is located.

----------


## Dundee

Good news for those who use the Ruahines. :Have A Nice Day: 

"New radio repeater for Ruahine Ranges will help save lives"

In an effort to help with Search and Rescue (SAR) responses and Department of Conservation (DOC) management of the Ruahine Forest Park, a new DOC radio repeater has recently been installed on the Ngamoko Range near the high point known as Tunupo.

It was recognised that radio communications, particularly in the Oroua and Pohangina catchments, were largely non-existent. This posed risks for Police and Land Search and Rescue when responding to search and rescue events, particularly when the weather prevents flying in portable radio repeaters. 

Over the last 18 months DOC, NZ Police and local iwi Ngāti Hauiti have worked together on a joint project to address this, resulting in the repeater being installed in February this year.

The repeater is solar powered. 

"This will greatly improve our SAR responses and will undoubtedly help save lives” says Sergeant Bill Nicholson, Central District Police SAR Coordinator.

"Tests have indicated excellent coverage along the range and well into the Tararua, lower Hawke's Bay, Manawatu and Rangitikei districts."  

Local Iwi Ngāti Hauiti were consulted in the process, supported the proposal and had input to the siting of the repeater. 

Representatives from Ngāti Hauiti,  accompanied by DOC Officer Richard Taiaroa, blessed the site prior to construction of the repeater.

“This project demonstrated how easy it can be for all stakeholders to co-operate, in the provision of communication systems that assist in Search and Rescue responses,“ says Neville Lomax, Chair of Te Rūnanga o Ngāti Hauiti, the iwi with manawhenua status in this area.

“DOC is pleased to be able to work with others to help ensure a safer community by the increased capabilities of SAR radio coverage," says Manawatu DOC Operations Manager John Rasmussen.

----------


## Dundee

"Red flare practise exercise to run in Foxton area on Saturday"

Police warn that a Marine Search and Rescue Exercise will take place in the Foxton area this Saturday the 18th of June between 3-7pm, weather permitting.

The final part of the exercise will involve the launching of up to five red parachute flares, five red handheld distress flares, orange smoke distress signals and red laser pin point distress flares.

The flares will be launched from a position directly off the Manawatu River mouth several kilometres out to sea and be managed from the local Surf Life Saving premises.

This culmination of the exercise will take place between 5-7pm and is an excellent opportunity for members of the public to familiarise themselves with what distress flares look like.

This operation is being run by Manawatu Police Search and Rescue (SAR) in conjunction with Manawatu and Wanganui Coastguard and Surf Life Saving units

----------


## 223nut

ooooo, west coast fire works display

----------


## Dundee

"Search for missing hunter"

A pig hunter has been reported missing in the Wairarapa.

Police were alerted just after 7 o’clock this evening.

Two men were hunting earlier today and became separated when one of them started chasing a pig.

The hunter who stayed behind called Police when he was unable to find his mate.

Police and search and rescue volunteers will now assemble and search for the missing hunter, who is wearing light clothing and gumboots.

----------


## 223nut

@Dundee if he's wearing red bands he'll be fine!!

----------


## Dundee

@223nut  gumboots saved the day :Grin: 

"Pig hunter found"

The pig hunter reported missing in the Wairarapa earlier this evening has been found.

Two men were hunting in Waiohine Gorge in Tararua Forest Park earlier today and became separated when one of them started chasing a pig.

Police and search and rescue volunteers assembled to search for the missing hunter.

However, while the team was preparing to mount a search, the hunter walked out of Waiohine Gorge. 

He is cold but otherwise fine.

Police would like to thank search and rescue volunteers for responding to the call for help.

While officers are pleased the hunter is safe and well, Police remind anyone going into the bush to always wear appropriate clothing for the environment and conditions.

----------


## Dundee

Hunter missing in Blue Mountains near Balclutha,dog teams and SAR are there.

----------


## CooeeBay

> @223nut  gumboots saved the day
> 
> "Pig hunter found"
> 
> The pig hunter reported missing in the Wairarapa earlier this evening has been found.
> 
> Two men were hunting in Waiohine Gorge in Tararua Forest Park earlier today and became separated when one of them started chasing a pig.
> 
> Police and search and rescue volunteers assembled to search for the missing hunter.
> ...


AND take a Personal Locator Beacon PLB (EPIRB) with you...

----------


## outdoorlad

> Hunter missing in Blue Mountains near Balclutha,dog teams and SAR are there.


Said he's fired some shots so is either hurt or bushed, be getting a bit peckish after two nights out.

Search continues for missing hunter in Otago's Blue Mountains | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Dino

Would have been cold and wet last night...hoping for a good result for the lad lost in there!

Cheers

Dino

----------


## Dundee

He has been found alive :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kidmac42

The daft thing is, its not that big a hunting area, with farm land around most of it, some forestry on the eastern side. He basicly just had to walk downhill and annoy a farmer to use his fone to get picked up.
Glad he's OK tho.

----------


## Dundee

Another reminder. She was lucky.

"Police rescue solo hiker from Mount Tongariro "

A woman was rescued from Mount Tongariro this afternoon and Police are reminding hikers to take precautions in these testing conditions.

The 26-year-old was walking alone through the Tongariro Alpine Crossing before her crampon became loose and she slipped on ice.

She was heading towards the summit.

Finding herself in a precarious position and unable to move up or down the mountain, she called a friend who called 111. 

Two tourists walking approximately 500 metres behind her heard also heard her screams and called emergency services.

Rescuers from LandSAR RARO (Ruapehu Alpine Rescue Organisation) quickly located her while in Taupo’s Greenlea rescue helicopter.

After being dropped off by the helicopter, two rescuers climbed down the side of the ridge and assisted her back to the ridge, before the rescue helicopter took the rescuers and her back to the base of Ruapehu.

Senior Constable Barry Shepherd of Taupo Police says the woman had a lucky escape as she sustained no injuries:

“She was very shaken, tired and distressed as a result of being stuck in such a precarious position.

“It’s been a beautiful day here but the icy conditions make it hazardous for hikers who are not properly equipped.

“It’s not enough to just walk with crampons in these conditions. 

Hikers must have an ice axe too.”

Further safety advice for outdoor activities can be found at adventuresmart.org.nz

ENDS

Police Media Centre

----------


## Dundee

Tramper overdue in Tararua Forest Park"

Search and Rescue teams from Palmerston North, Levin and Wellington are looking to locate a man who has failed to return from a three-day tramp in Tararua Forest Park.

The 67-year-old entered the park on Tuesday headed for Kime Hut; he had planned to return to his car at Otaki Forks by 3:30pm yesterday but never arrived.

He was expected to travel there from Elder Hut via Renata Ridge and Waiotaru Road and track.

The man is an experienced tramper who is fit and well-prepared for a short stay but Police are growing more concerned for his safety as he hasn’t been in contact since Tuesday and was tramping alone.

Police would like to hear from anyone who’s been in the Tararua Forest Park on Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday this week, particularly around Kime Hut, Elder Hut and Otaki Forks.

The missing man is Caucasian, of a lean and tall build and balding with short grey hair.

If anyone has information which may help in the search for this man, please contact Palmerston North Police on 06 351 2535.

----------


## Dundee

:TT TT: 
"Body found in Tararua Ranges"

A body has been located in the Field Peak area of the Tararua Ranges late this afternoon. 

The victim’s name will be released once all the family notifications have been made.

Police Search and Rescue Coordinator Sergeant Andy Brooke said,  “It’s been a sad day for search parties and our thoughts are with the victim’s family and friends, at this time.”

Inquiries are continuing and more information will be released when it becomes available.


ENDS
Issued by Police Media Centre

----------


## Pengy

:Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

I had a sense of fear that would be the result in this instance.

----------


## sako75

If he went doing what he enjoyed the most then not a bad way to go and the family have his body to remember

----------


## puku

> If he went doing what he enjoyed the most then not a bad way to go and the family have his body to remember


I totally agree there sako, live life and enjoy it! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Not good news :Sad: 

Trampers found dead in Tararua Forest Park"

To be attributed to Wairarapa Area Commander Inspector Donna Howard:

Two male trampers, aged 39 and 32, have today been found dead on a track in the Tararua Forest Park in Wairarapa.

The men were reported overdue last night [Sunday] at around 7:00pm by a family member. 

The pair had headed out on an overnight tramp to Alpha Hut from the Waiohine Gorge campsite on Saturday morning, and were due back on Sunday evening.

One body was located at approximately 10:25am by a member of the public. 

Search and Rescue located a second body at around 1:00pm a short distance away. 

Both bodies were recovered from the bush this afternoon.

While weather conditions in the Tararuas were generally good over the weekend, temperatures did fall overnight and Police are working to establish what experience the pair had.

Police will be investigating what happened on behalf of the Coroner.

----------


## Rushy

There has gotta be more to that than meets the eye Dundee.

----------


## GWH

> There has gotta be more to that than meets the eye Dundee.


Yes sounds a bit odd

----------


## Dundee

Very strange.

----------


## 308

It ain't cold enough out there to die overnight - this may end up where the cops use that euphemism "not seeking anyone else" or another of their code phrases

----------


## Dundee

"UPDATE - Trampers in Tararua Forest Park"

Please attribute to Inspector Donna Howard, Wairarapa Area Commander.

The bodies of the two men found in the Tararua Forest Park yesterday will be transferred to Palmerston North today for a post-mortem to be carried out tomorrow.

The 39 year old and 32 year old failed to return on Sunday from a planned overnight tramp.  

It's understood the men had planned to leave Waiohine Gorge campsite on Saturday morning, making their way up to Neill Ridge and via the Dress Circle Track to stay overnight at Alpha Hut.

Indications are that the men did not arrive at Alpha Hut. 

Both men were located within a kilometre radius of the hut.

The intended route has been described by local Police Search and Rescue staff as physically demanding.

Weather conditions were generally good over the weekend, but that will be examined as part of the full investigation as to what happened. 

The exact cause of the men's deaths will be determined by the Coroner, and Police will be assisting with that investigation. 

The two men were foreign nationals who had been resident in New Zealand for some time.

"This is a devastating time for the families involved, and we would ask that media respect their privacy at this time," Inspector Howard says.

Police will not be releasing the names of the men at this stage.

----------


## Dundee

Condolences to the families :Sad: 

"Tararua Forest Park trampers - name release"

The Police investigation into the circumstances surrounding the death of two trampers in Tararua Forest Park over the weekend continues.

Police are investigating on behalf of the Coroner.

Post-mortem examinations were carried out today and the findings will be passed to the Coroner.

The names of the two men can now be released: Mykhalo Stepura (also known as Michael Stepura), 39, from Lower Hutt; and Pavel Pazniak, 32, from Auckland.

Both men were foreign nationals but had been resident in New Zealand for some time. 

 Mr Stepura was originally from the Ukraine, and Mr Pazniak was originally from Belarus.


The families of the two men understand the media interest in this matter, but have requested privacy as they grieve the loss of Mr Stepura and Mr Pazniak. 

 The families have therefore requested that media do not attempt to contact them.


Police extend their sympathies to the families at this difficult time.

No further information is available at this stage.

----------


## Tahr

That's a damn good statement.

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=308;539179]It ain't cold enough out there to die overnight[/cQUOTE]. 

I won't second guess how these fellahs met their end but I think that if someone was wet ( even damp from excessive perspiration climbing a hill ) and the wind chill factor was high enough then the disorientation from succumbing to hypothermia and the shutting down of the body as it tried to keep vital organs warm could well contribute to death in a short period like overnight.

----------


## BRADS

The anti 1080 nutters are suggesting they got poisoned....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

> The anti 1080 nutters are suggesting they got poisoned....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


eastern bloc spies that got poisoned kiwi style??

----------


## Dundee

I know its a bad thought ....maybe one shot the other then topped himself. Everyone is guessing at the moment.Results and facts should be out tomorrow.

----------


## bomber

[QUOTE=Rushy;539617]


> It ain't cold enough out there to die overnight[/cQUOTE]. 
> 
> I won't second guess how these fellahs met their end but I think that if someone was wet ( even damp from excessive perspiration climbing a hill ) and the wind chill factor was high enough then the disorientation from succumbing to hypothermia and the shutting down of the body as it tried to keep vital organs warm could well contribute to death in a short period like overnight.


The wind chill Saturday night was pretty bad alright down here.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

[QUOTE=bomber;539706]


> The wind chill Saturday night was pretty bad alright down here.. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 plus 1 but why split up? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  I know @BRADS would cuddle every bloke too keep warm

----------


## smidey

I'm sure I read somewhere today that they stated the temp was below zero that night and a likely cause of death but to be confirmed.....

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=Dundee;539709]


> plus 1 but why split up? I know @BRADS would cuddle every bloke too keep warm


It isn't just Brad's Dundee. If I was cold and recognised the onset of hypothermia and you were handy you would be surprised how quickly you would become my belly warming bitch.

----------


## Maca49

I'd rather die!

----------


## bomber

[QUOTE=Rushy;539742]


> It isn't just Brad's Dundee. If I was cold and recognised the onset of hypothermia and you were handy you would be surprised how quickly you would become my belly warming bitch.


And that is why you're always hunting alone...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

That was clever @bomber after seeing @Rushy man boobs at the shoot I'd run and hide under a tree too :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  The bugger can cook thou!

----------


## Dundee

A tramper who called the rescue helicopter for help after leaving his insulin behind received a second surprise call-out after accidentally activating his emergency beacon in his car as he was leaving.

The man activated his emergency beacon at 7.30am on Boxing Day because he was a diabetic and had left his insulin in his vehicle while tramping in the Ruahine Range near Dead Dog Hut, Hawke's Bay Helicopter Rescue Trust said.

The Rescue Co-ordination Centre NZ receives the activation and then alerts the most appropriate agency to respond.

The Lowe Corporation Rescue Helicopter airlifted the man back to the car park where he had left his insulin and he continued on his tramp.

But at 6pm when the same beacon signalled again, the rescue helicopter returned due to concerns the diabetic was having complications.

However, the trust said the man was found safe and well and the beacon had been accidentally activated in the back of his car as he was leaving the car park at the Ruahine Range.

The rescue helicopter went out again after the rescue co-ordination centre was unable to reach the man to make sure it had not been accidentally activated so assumed it was an emergency.

Hawke's Bay Helicopter Rescue Trust marketing and fundraising manager Laura Hyde said: "We recommend that if you are tramping, working in, or visiting remote locations where there may not be cell phone coverage, that you carry a Personal Locator Beacon [PLB]. They really do save lives should an emergency happen."

NZ Herald

FacebookTwitterPrintEmail AppMore

----------


## tetawa

> A tramper who called the rescue helicopter for help after leaving his insulin behind received a second surprise call-out after accidentally activating his emergency beacon in his car as he was leaving.
> 
> The man activated his emergency beacon at 7.30am on Boxing Day because he was a diabetic and had left his insulin in his vehicle while tramping in the Ruahine Range near Dead Dog Hut, Hawke's Bay Helicopter Rescue Trust said.
> 
> The Rescue Co-ordination Centre NZ receives the activation and then alerts the most appropriate agency to respond.
> 
> The Lowe Corporation Rescue Helicopter airlifted the man back to the car park where he had left his insulin and he continued on his tramp.
> 
> But at 6pm when the same beacon signalled again, the rescue helicopter returned due to concerns the diabetic was having complications.
> ...


About time these clowns got invoiced.

----------


## Gapped axe

twit

----------


## Mathias

> A tramper who called the rescue helicopter for help after leaving his insulin behind received a second surprise call-out after accidentally activating his emergency beacon in his car as he was leaving.
> 
> The man activated his emergency beacon at 7.30am on Boxing Day because he was a diabetic and had left his insulin in his vehicle while tramping in the Ruahine Range near Dead Dog Hut, Hawke's Bay Helicopter Rescue Trust said.
> 
> The Rescue Co-ordination Centre NZ receives the activation and then alerts the most appropriate agency to respond.
> 
> The Lowe Corporation Rescue Helicopter airlifted the man back to the car park where he had left his insulin and he continued on his tramp.
> 
> But at 6pm when the same beacon signalled again, the rescue helicopter returned due to concerns the diabetic was having complications.
> ...


What a cock, bill him for the whole cost based on stupidity  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Dundee

"Hunter rescued in Hawke's Bay"

A 62-year-old Hawke’s Bay man has been rescued from the Kuripapango area of the Kaweka Ranges today after failing to return from a hunt yesterday.

Police were alerted to the overdue hunter at 9.30pm last night and a search and rescue operation was launched at first light this morning.

The search operation involved Police, LANDSAR volunteers and the Hawke’s Bay Helicopter Rescue Trust.

The missing hunter was found by search teams at around midday today by the Ngaruroro River and airlifted out. 

The hunter was tired and had suffered a minor leg injury but was otherwise unharmed. 

“The hunter did everything right after finding himself trapped by dangerously high river levels.  He stayed put and didn’t try and cross the river as he understood the risk that it presented.  said Detective Senior Sergeant Martin James

Detective Senior Sergeant James says one thing the hunter could have done to help with the rescue was to have an EPIRB with him and then he may have been located last night.

Police would like to thanks the LANDSAR volunteers and The Hawke’s Bay Helicopter Rescue Trust for their expertise and support of the operation.

ENDS

----------


## Dundee

"Reminder for hunters and trampers to be prepared when out in the bush"

Hawkes Bay Police are asking hunters, trampers and bush walkers to remember to be prepared for unexpected situations following a number of search and rescue call outs this week.


At 7.30pm last night Police were notified that two women, aged 43 and 30, had not returned from a day walk in the lakes area of the Kaweka Ranges.


Concerned that the women may have suffered an injury and were not prepared for a night in the bush search and rescue teams began searching for them at 11pm last night, resulting in the pair being located at 7.45am this morning.


Both woman were tired, but otherwise in good spirits.


It’s the third search and rescue job that the combined LandSAR and Police team have attended this week.


“Fortunately overnight temperatures this week have been reasonable reducing the risk of hypothermia. 

Had it been cold we may well have had a very different outcome” says Detective Senior Sergeant Martin James. 


“Two of the three parties located this week were not adequately prepared for an overnight in the bush, but both made smart decisions to stay exactly where they were once darkness fell”


“It’s a very good idea to pack a survival bag when you’re heading out into the bush, even if you are only planning to be gone for a few hours”


“Essential things to have in your bag include a cigarette lighter, personal locator beacon, compass or GPS, whistle, map, extra food and a survival blanket”


“We also advise checking with DOC before you head out to check what the track conditions are like, especially coming into winter when days are shorter and conditions are likely to be not ideal”.

ENDS

Issued by Police Media Centre.

----------


## Dundee

Sorry this is from a few evenings ago but believe it needs sharing.Great result from the SAR team once again.7/8/17

"Eastern Police rescue hiker from Kaweka Forest Park "

Eastern Police have this evening rescued a 25-year-old man from Kaweka Forest Park after he became lost and too cold for the changing conditions.

Eastern District Deployment Coordinator Senior Sergeant Mike Stevenson says weather conditions were fine and clear on the hiker’s way in and he was mostly well-prepared for the day walk.

“However, after walking too far, he became disorientated and too cold to make his way back out this afternoon.

“By the time he turned around to walk back to his car, it was getting dark and the temperature had dropped significantly. 

The hiker did not have appropriate clothing with him for the changing conditions or to keep himself warm past daylight.

“Luckily, there was cellular reception in the area where he was and he had sufficient battery to call 111 at about 6pm,” says Senior Sergeant Stevenson.

“He reported having walked through snow and felt extremely cold.”

Police deployed a Search and Rescue team and a helicopter was dispatched immediately.

The man was located very cold but otherwise well at approximately 8:30pm.

Senior Sergeant Stevenson says the rescue team do not believe he would have survived the night had he not been found.

“The hiker was very lucky this evening and we’re glad he’s made it home safely,” he says.

“It serves as a reminder that anyone walking in New Zealand’s parks must prepare for changing conditions and emergencies because those worst-case scenarios do happen.

“That means keeping someone back home well-informed of your plans and sticking to them, allowing yourself plenty of time to return safely before darkness.

“Anyone going on a hike should have an extra warm layer with them, sufficient food and water, and an appropriate means of communication.”

Further details on keeping safe outdoors, even on day walk, is available at the New Zealand Mountain Safety Council’s website: https://www.mountainsafety.org.nz

ENDS

----------


## Pengy

Ongoing search for a 2 yr old in Motueka  :Sad: 

Praying for a positive outcome, and would be there with bells on if I hadn't had a beer

----------


## Pengy

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/956...cid=app-iPhone

----------


## PillowDribbler

Heres hoping the guys with nightvision/thermal gear get involved for a good ending.

----------


## PillowDribbler

Found safe.

----------


## Pengy

Amazing that the little one managed to get some 3km away from where she was last seen.
Great outcome. Well done all involved

----------


## Boaraxa

Hows this for Karma https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/957...-call-for-help

----------


## Paddy79

Oh I wonder if they have carked it yet from hypothermia , would be good, steal car run from cops get lots in bush and die in bush seems a fair outcome

----------


## Bonecrusher

Police will find them soon as they have their best tracking dog on the case fresh off Ponsonby Road

----------


## Rushy

As good as Muffy is at tracking, I hope she breaks a nail and they have to call the search off.   Two fewer dickheads in the world would be a good thing"

----------


## Dundee

They might wander over to zone13 and stand on some explosives. :Ka Boom:

----------


## Rushy

> They might wander over to zone13 and stand on some explosives.


We can live in hope Dundee.

----------


## Boaraxa

Better them lost in the bush than killing someone trying to evade the cops , 2 nights out with no decent gear would they last 3 ?

----------


## Paddy79

> Better them lost in the bush than killing someone trying to evade the cops , 2 nights out with no decent gear would they last 3 ?


Well apparently when one made the emergency call the other was unresponsive,

----------


## 223nut

> Well apparently when one made the emergency call the other was unresponsive,


And yet they moved from where the call was made from (on newshub saying they got gps Co-ords from the phone call)  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Paddy79

WTF allright, idiots

----------


## PillowDribbler

5 degrees and a light skiff of snow on the summit today,they might struggle to make it through the night.

----------


## Paddy79

and  with jeans and a cotton top on the may as well be barefoot and naked hahaha their arses be cold as fuck

----------


## Dundee

i reckon this will have a good ending for the tax payers :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sako75

A happy ending for all concerned. No need to risk any more cops lives

----------


## Pengy

> And yet they moved from where the call was made from (on newshub saying they got gps Co-ords from the phone call)



I call BS. They may have triangleated between masts, but I don't thing for one minute that they pinpointed a location. 
Unless of course, the boys in blue are not telling us what they have available .

----------


## Boaraxa

> I call BS. They may have triangleated between masts, but I don't thing for one minute that they pinpointed a location. 
> Unless of course, the boys in blue are not telling us what they have available .


 @Pengy They can pinpoint your cell phone or at least smart phones , I rung 111 a couple of years ago in the hills only had 1 bar of signal & the bloke on the other end said he could work out where I was but sent a link to confirm ..tap the link job done .Pretty sure they have or are getting even better technology now to better use the gps..they say for emergency's only .

----------


## Pengy

And they cant find mr a hole that shot at cops in Morrinsville? I would wager he has used his phone since doing a runner

----------


## Boaraxa

He,s a crim they learn from other like minded ones in jail , turn the phone off ...that said how do the cops no what sim card , number or what phone he would have on any given day...what I was getting at is if you or they contact you on the phone they can track it .

----------


## Gapped axe

Guess I might be going for a walk today

----------


## PillowDribbler

Desert summit today.

----------


## kidmac42

Have these queers turned up yet? 
Will be a bit nipply out there for them looking at that cold foto

----------


## 199p

> Have these queers turned up yet? 
> Will be a bit nipply out there for them looking at that cold foto


Not sounding good for them

Found a campfire and lots of clothing ( sign of hyperthermia )

----------


## Dundee

35cm of snow on the mount today,took their clothes off goood result I reckon :Wink:

----------


## Chur Bay

> i reckon this will have a good ending for the tax payers


They've probably already bred, so we as taxpayers will be paying for their offspring for the foreseeable future.🙄

----------


## Gapped axe

Enough of the negative shit, this is not going to end up good. How would you feel if these were your kids/family/friends out there and you came upon this page. SARS are there for a reason and that is simply every one has the right to be brought home, ever one should have the ability to say good bye. reason why I and others do it.

----------


## BRADS

> Enough of the negative shit, this is not going to end up good. How would you feel if these were your kids/family/friends out there and you came upon this page. SARS are there for a reason and that is simply every one has the right to be brought home, ever one should have the ability to say good bye. reason why I and others do it.


While I completely agree mate, when you leg it off from the cops you go into a different category for me.....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Paddy79

Do the police know who the young men actually are? has any one reported 2 young men missing?

----------


## Tahr

There is an element of natural consequences here, but I for one hope that they are found safe and sound. The punishment for young guys nicking a car and doing a runner should be proportional to the crime. They do not deserve a lonely death in the bush. Anyone who loves the bush and has a modicum of feeling for humanity would not wish such a death on anyone.

----------


## Tahr

> Do the police know who the young men actually are? has any one reported 2 young men missing?


Read this thread and listen to the news. Its all covered. Yes they do.

----------


## Boaraxa

> There is an element of natural consequences here, but I for one hope that they are found safe and sound. The punishment for young guys nicking a car and doing a runner should be proportional to the crime. They do not deserve a lonely death in the bush. Anyone who loves the bush and has a modicum of feeling for humanity would not wish such a death on anyone.


I was thinking along the same lines but after watching a clip on news hub they had a pic of one of the missing guys all patched up with the mighty mob ,id say theres a few less cars getting nicked now

----------


## R93

They certainly do not deserve to die. But if they do it is of their own doing. 
However they should be accountable for their actions including wasting valuable resources and tax payer dollars looking for them.

They won't be tho. They will get a weak sentence if found safe and sound and likely be back in the news again screwing someone else over in no time.

Since when have punishments in NZ fit the crime anyway?


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## bigbear

I was brought up where you respect authority. When you were told to do some thing you done it. Red and blue lights mean STOP

----------


## Paddy79

> Read this thread and listen to the news. Its all covered. Yes they do.


Well I haven't seen their names published or pictures of their faces for the public to look out for

----------


## PillowDribbler

The red tinted Turangi crew have been chased into there and crashed last year.

----------


## Boaraxa

@Paddy79 Desperate search for two men who fled into bush after police car chase | Newshub

----------


## Paddy79

> @Paddy79 Desperate search for two men who fled into bush after police car chase | Newshub


Cool, thanks I never saw that article yesterday

----------


## Bonecrusher

Think after four days they are

----------


## R93

Edit. I still have the idea one of them have military experience and know the area.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Edit. I still have the idea one of them have military experience and know the area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Where did you get that inkling from? I reckon Bonecrusher is probably right.  She's a prick of a place to be wet and cold when you are prepared for it.  It would be bloody unforgiving when you are not.

----------


## R93

> Where did you get that inkling from? I reckon Bonecrusher is probably right.  She's a prick of a place to be wet and cold when you are prepared for it.  It would be bloody unforgiving when you are not.


Couple things. Happy to be wrong but some things are nagging at me.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Couple things. Happy to be wrong but some things are nagging at me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Because there lost? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

The latest stuff article had the word soldier (although spelled solider) in the headline... I think it referred to a quote from the named man's father saying something along the lines of "he's a soldier" but the inference I took was regarding his character rather than his profession.

----------


## Rushy

> Because there lost? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha ha so they were ASC.

----------


## R93

> Because there lost? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


No

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

The last SAR rescue I was on turned into a body recovery mission in the Ruahine Range. Base camp was @BRADS woolshed. I came out of the bush early to get home to milk and the whanau were sitting around at the start of the bush. They asked me if we had found him but we hadn't at that stage.

Some of the whanau of these other two chaps are going in which is not recommended.

----------


## BRADS

Won't forget that one in a hurry Dundee

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## CATLINS HUNTER

Feel for the SAR teams out there.  Its bloody hard work.  I hope they find them, whatever state they may be in.  
Alan.

----------


## PillowDribbler

Another wet day for all concerned.

----------


## Gapped axe

found my two

----------


## BRADS

Well done Ga 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

Good work mate

----------


## Maxx

> found my two



Mamaku ?  :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

The bodies have been found of the two blokes in the Tongariro National Park.

----------


## LOC

> The bodies have been found of the two blokes in the Tongariro National Park.


sad news. says they were found south of the Mangatawai Stream which runs parallel with Tree Trunk Rd which it says is where they ditched their car. if the reports are correct it is a relatively small area to have not found them for so many weeks

----------


## 308

> sad news. says they were found south of the Mangatawai Stream which runs parallel with Tree Trunk Rd which it says is where they ditched their car. if the reports are correct it is a relatively small area to have not found them for so many weeks


Harder to find someone if they are hiding from you

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

Pretty tight in there by the looks.

----------


## Dundee

Good result.

"Search and Rescue Mt Ruapehu"

A 21-year-old man has been rescued following a cold, wet night on Mount Ruapehu.

Police were called at 5pm yesterday after the man did not return from a day hike up the mountain.

A search base was set up at Turangi and four search teams, around 12 people, searched overnight until 4am.

The search resumed at 7am and the man was found at around 12.50pm today.

He was cold, had a dislocated knee and was flown to Taupo Hospital.

A RNZAF NH90 helicopter, the Greenlea Rescue Helicopter, LandSAR personal, staff from Tukino Skifield and Ruapehu Alpine Lifts were integral parts in the search.

Local iwi Tuwharetoa were also involved in the search effort.

Taupo Search and Rescue Coordinator Senior Constable Barry Shepherd says the search teams did a wonderful job.

“Conditions were less than ideal with very little visibility, rain and snow, so all credit to the guys and girls at the sharp end.

“It’s a timely reminder to other trampers and walkers in the area to make sure you are well prepared for the conditions, let people know where you are going and stick to your plans,” he says.

ENDS

----------


## Sonicjoe

> Good result.
> 
> "Search and Rescue Mt Ruapehu"
> 
> A 21-year-old man has been rescued following a cold, wet night on Mount Ruapehu.
> 
> Police were called at 5pm yesterday after the man did not return from a day hike up the mountain.
> 
> A search base was set up at Turangi and four search teams, around 12 people, searched overnight until 4am.
> ...


Thankfully it wasn't too bumpy flying today   :Sick:

----------


## veitnamcam

Tramper named....details still very vague.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/nelson-mail/...-well-prepared.

----------

